# Long hole Boring Jig



## John. B (15 Nov 2008)

I recently started to turn large segmented salt & pepper mills, and had problems boring a long hole acurately through 10" of wood.
Came across this on the internet, made it, it works, so passing it on to you. I made some slight modifications to the original drawing
in that it was clamped to the table. I changed that to coach bolts, which made it easier to move and set up.









The wood are offcuts of Oak, and the other 
holes in the top are bored so that it can be put on any part of the table. I have shown it with one clamp for clarity. I would
normally use two to make sure it is held against the side & back uprights. The sandpaper assists in holding the work.


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Nov 2008)

Since you are segmenting the pieces anyway, couldn't you simply chamfer or other wise prepare the arrises to leave suitable space in the centre?


----------



## John. B (15 Nov 2008)

Not really Chris,
The thin lines are veneers, the centre crosses are 5mm thick slices. To get the lines to cross exactly they are glued together on another jig which I shall post later. They need a jig, for when clamping, they tended to move slightly and the lines did not line up. The segments are in 4" x 1" planks, then cut along the centre.
I'm not sure I'm making sense here it's difficult to describe the assembling without writing a book


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Nov 2008)

Thanks John, I follow up to a point!


----------

